# Anyone in Nashville or local (Tennessee)



## ToMaNyToYsJf (May 8, 2014)

I'll be In Nashville from May 14-16. My wife's on a business trip so I wouldn't mind being shown some good local spots to shoot. I'll have my own vehicle also. Shoot me a pm. Thanks.


----------



## sm4him (May 8, 2014)

There are at least a couple around here in the Nashville area; maybe they'll chime in.
I think there is a Renaissance Fair going on there during May, so that might be a good thing to check out. Radnor Lake is awesome for birds and such, and there are some other good nearby spots for birds and wildlife too. All depends on what you're interested in shooting.

I'm a few hours away in Knoxville, and have a niece graduating that week, or I'd entertain the notion of a trip out that way.


----------



## SCraig (May 8, 2014)

Yep, I am.  I've got friends from out-of-state coming in on Thursday and have to work all week as well or I'd be glad to show you around.  Take a look at my web site at Scott Craig ? Tennessee In Photographs since the "Galleries" page shows a lot of places in and around Nashville that are of photographic interest.  There are a lot of places NOT on there since I tend to avoid anything to do with country music, but the area around the Country Music Hall of Fame and Museum is very popular.  Lots of civil war history sites around here as well.  Centennial Park in downtown Nashville is a beautiful place to walk around as is Radnor Lake.  As Sharon mentioned there is a Renaissance Festival however it is only open on Saturdays and Sundays each weekend.

If you have questions feel free to drop me a PM.


----------



## sm4him (May 8, 2014)

SCraig said:


> Yep, I am.  I've got friends from out-of-state coming in on Thursday and have to work all week as well or I'd be glad to show you around.  Take a look at my web site at Scott Craig ? Tennessee In Photographs since the "Galleries" page shows a lot of places in and around Nashville that are of photographic interest.  There are a lot of places NOT on there since I tend to avoid anything to do with country music, but the area around the Country Music Hall of Fame and Museum is very popular.  Lots of civil war history sites around here as well.  Centennial Park in downtown Nashville is a beautiful place to walk around as is Radnor Lake.  As Sharon mentioned there is a Renaissance Festival however it is only open on Saturdays and Sundays each weekend.
> 
> If you have questions feel free to drop me a PM.



^Yep. Scott's the main person I had in mind, just didn't want to speak for him!  The other, that I'm aware of,  is hardly ever here anyway.


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (May 8, 2014)

Cool I appreciate the replies back. I'll definitely be looking into some things you guys mentioned. Please feel free to message me if anything changes. I'll also try and get in touch if I have any questions


----------

